# Pixar ferait ses rendus sur Hp ?



## meinMac (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je sais pas si c'est le meilleur endroit pour poster ce topic, mais j'ai une question qui me trotte dans la tête depuis un moment: 
Une connaissance travaillant chez Hp m'a prétendu que Pixar ( propriété de qui on sait) fait faire ses rendus 3D sur des serveurs Hp...  info ou intox.... 
J'ai cherché en long en large sur le net, consulté un paquet de site pour en arriver à la conclusion suivante :
Jusqu'en 2002 Pixar faisait appel à des serveurs SGI et sun.... pour des raisons inconnues ( à mon niveau) ils ont adapté leur très connus logiciel de rendu Renderman pour des plateformes windows et linux et suite à ça on fait appel à la société Rackspace ( vers 2003) http://www.rackspace.com/index.php pour faire leurs calculs. 
Puis des rumeurs courent qu'ils auraient enfin adaptés Renderman pour Mac Os et qu'Apple aurait livré quelques xserve à cette fin. 
J'ai eu l'occasion de discuter sur le forum de Rackspace mais je n'ai eu aucune information sur une quelconque collaboration avec Pixar... ben tiens....  par contre ils m'ont confirmé qu'ils fournissaient du matériel Hp et Dell à leurs clients....
Alors... qui a raison? 
Pixar ne ferait toujours pas ses rendus sur mac?


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Septembre 2010)

meinMac a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je sais pas si c'est le meilleur endroit pour poster ce topic, mais j'ai une question qui me trotte dans la tête depuis un moment:


Moi je sais que c'est pas le meilleur endroit 



meinMac a dit:


> Une connaissance travaillant chez Hp m'a prétendu que Pixar ( propriété de qui on sait) fait faire ses rendus 3D sur des serveurs Hp...  info ou intox....
> J'ai cherché en long en large sur le net, consulté un paquet de site pour en arriver à la conclusion suivante :
> Jusqu'en 2002 Pixar faisait appel à des serveurs SGI et sun.... pour des raisons inconnues ( à mon niveau) ils ont adapté leur très connus logiciel de rendu Renderman pour des plateformes windows et linux et suite à ça on fait appel à la société Rackspace ( vers 2003) http://www.rackspace.com/index.php pour faire leurs calculs.
> Puis des rumeurs courent qu'ils auraient enfin adaptés Renderman pour Mac Os et qu'Apple aurait livré quelques xserve à cette fin.
> ...



Mais surtout... On s'en fout nan ? :sleep:


----------



## tatouille (6 Septembre 2010)

oui on s'en fou du hardware si c'est une station HP c'est du Intel 

apres l'OS pour du faire du calcule pure pour un rendu serait un pure unix-like server, pas besoin d'une usine a gaz comme un xserve.

donc faire ca avec un bon hardware generique et un linux minimal me semble la solution mentalement la plus acceptable. l'informatique n'est qu'un outil, Pixar l'utilise comme tel pour faire leurs animations, donc ils choisissent l'outil qui correspond le mieux a leurs besoins, le reste sont des considerations de debiles mentaux, chez Apple les Inge Hardware pour leur modelisation de circuit travaillent sous windows et pour la prog des microcontrollers aussi et? de toutes les facons ils leur seraient impossible de faire sans.

c'est  un forum dev, pas un forum a sensations fortes pour puceaux.


----------



## meinMac (10 Septembre 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est  un forum dev, pas un forum a sensations fortes pour puceaux.



Ooula, tranquille... 

De toute façon, qu'on s'en foute ou pas ça change pas grand chose, je suis bien d'accord.

Merci tout de même pour vos explications... entre temps même si les rendus sont faits sur linux c'est frustrant de savoir que Pixar n'utilise pas du Hardware Apple pour ses rendus.... 
Voilà tout.


----------



## tatouille (10 Septembre 2010)

ne le prend pas mal  mais la question de depart houlalala, surtout sur un forum-dev 

pourquoi est-t-il frustrant pour toi que Pixar n'utilise pas du hardware Apple intel-branded in the outer box?
l'important n'est pas leur creations?, ils ne vendent pas des ordinateur ou du software, ils font des films et tu vas les voir au cinema ou ton ticket est generé sur un windows mouwlalala   , alors tu devrais aussi taper sur le vendeur de ticket a la caisse         et tu seras traité de raciste            aussi quand tu retires de l'argent a l'automate   (me concernant je tape souvant dessus en criant enculé de windows, fuck you M$, fuck you Bill!) ou tu fais tes commissions (pas dans les chiottes ni a la Bourse (la c'est plutot une question d'ejaculation   ))

dis moi tu es plutot dans le: ein Reich, ein Führer, c'est pas tres bon pour ton karma


----------

